# I think petco gave me the aquatic plague...



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

I had my tank up and running for about a month without any real trouble. Now it is quickly going to heck.

about 2 weeks ago I bought a salvini, and 2 blue acara from Petco. 1 week after I got the fish, one of the acara was totally covered in ICH. Also around this time my favorite fish, the Salvini, stated acting very weird (not eating and being very reclusive). So for the past week I have have raised my watter temp to 87 and have been treating with salt. During this week, one of my meeki seem to have gotten a cut or something in his mouth and died. The ICH covered acara developed tail rot (I think) and today I just realized that my sal has popeye.

The good new is that after treating with salt and raising the temp, the ICH has almost cleared up and the signs of fin rot are gone (although so is a good part of his/her tail). Also note that I am keeping my water level down so that the filters produce extra surface agitation to help add oxygen to the water b/c the temp is so high. In attempt to reduce stress I have also temporary stopped using my aquarium light (much to the dismay of my plants). I plan on continuing the salt/temperature treatment for another week to make darn sure those little buggers are gone for good. However, now that my favorite fish has popeye I am not sure what to do. Who knows what else could go wrong. She wont eat unless I put food right in front of the area she has claimed as hers and even then she just kind of pecks at it.

Tested my water Friday and noticed a bit of ammonia in the tank (<.25 ppm) that was not there the last time I checked the water, Nitrite is still 0 and Nitrate typically hovers around 15-30 ppm. I figure it is time to start daily changes (instead of weekly) but I am not sure if there is anything else I should be doing?

Current stocking is 2 acara 1 salvini, 4 tiger barbs, and now only 1 meeki. 50 gal tank.

Any thoughts or advice? How can I keep my sal alive and well? Should I start treating her w/ antibiotics?


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Turn the aquarium lighting back on. Remember, photosynthesis occurs with light so your plants aren't providing O2 or taking up nitrates without the light.

Water changes are good. You should be able to add Marycyn 1 and 2 without harm and it should help with the popeye and tailrot. Many swear by salt and raising temperature to treat ich but I believe drugs are more effective. However, if you move to drugs to treat the ich, make sure they are compatible with the antibiotics.


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

YO... 87 degrees is brutal hot.I would go no higher than 82. And you have AMMONIA in the tank.
You said the tank has only been up for a month. The tank is nowhere near cycled. In these conditions I wouldnt be suprised if all the fish die. You should go get frozen bio-spira like yesterday to help harvest nitrifying bacteria because you shouldnt have any ammonia/nitrite in your tank. Im thinking something is rotting in your tank or you stocked way too fast. Plants can help ammonia/nitrite/nitrate but I wouldnt rely on it especially since youve left the lights off. In the meantime do some water changing( not too much at once) Up the aeration as much as possible.
I definately dont buy fish from major chains, but no fish store is entirely clean. quarantine before adding fish. But w/ the conditions in your tank im not suprised they got sick.

I wish you alot of luck.


----------



## tankhead (Aug 8, 2008)

remember the pain you are suffering today to avoid it in the future. Quarantine all new fish for 3 weeks or so and avoid unreputable dealers all together.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

oh **** 87 degrees


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't understand why people are so shocked that my tank temp is around 87. Acording to this article it is one method that can zap ick.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ich.php

BTW I am setting up a hospital tank tonight for my Salvini and am gonna start using Maracyn-two


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep raising the temp with the salt is the best way without meds to rid your tank of ich. We have used this method and it works great. Sorry to hear all the bad stuff, but it will get better!


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

sweetsummerrose said:


> Yep raising the temp with the salt is the best way without meds to rid your tank of ich. We have used this method and it works great. Sorry to hear all the bad stuff, but it will get better!


wow I did not know that, my bad then  that's actually really nice to know


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

yo tank is hot hot hot!!!!! :-?


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a quick update, I went back to petco today to get more Maracyn for Sally and I saw another Salvini from the same batch as mine with a really bad case of popeye. I suppose I know where Sally's came from...


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

fancy diver said:


> YO... 87 degrees is brutal hot.I would go no higher than 82. And you have AMMONIA in the tank.
> You said the tank has only been up for a month. The tank is nowhere near cycled. In these conditions I wouldnt be suprised if all the fish die. You should go get frozen bio-spira like yesterday to help harvest nitrifying bacteria because you shouldnt have any ammonia/nitrite in your tank. Im thinking something is rotting in your tank or you stocked way too fast. Plants can help ammonia/nitrite/nitrate but I wouldnt rely on it especially since youve left the lights off. In the meantime do some water changing( not too much at once) Up the aeration as much as possible.
> I definately dont buy fish from major chains, but no fish store is entirely clean. quarantine before adding fish. But w/ the conditions in your tank im not suprised they got sick.
> 
> I wish you alot of luck.


i did a fishless cycle using clear ammonia and a bacteria starter in 2 weeks in a 55gal using 2 marineland bio-wheel 280 and a 28 inch bubble wall


----------



## psyber (Jan 7, 2009)

Last update, I hope. It has been almost 3 weeks since I started treating Sally and she appears to have made a full recovery.  I treated for 1 week with Maracyn-two and spent the other two watching. She is still super shy and skittish but her eyes have gone back to normal and she is eating again. I hope to move her back into the main tank and get a few new fish this weekend and start the quarantine process.


----------

